
Is Zerigo (DNS provider) shutting down? - erre
I&#x27;ve received an email (purportedly) from Zerigo, saying:<p><pre><code>  Dear Zerigo Customer, 
  
  Effective April 30, 2017, Zerigo DNS will shut down permanently. We thank you for your  
  business and apologize for this inconvenience. 

  If you are managing a public Web site or other Internet domain using Zerigo DNS, you must
  migrate to an alternative DNS provider prior to April 30th, 2017 in order to prevent a DNS
  error message from displaying when a user visits your website. 
</code></pre>
They go on to suggest migrating to Route 53. However, I can&#x27;t find anything on their website, only a Reddit thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;sysadmin&#x2F;comments&#x2F;5nt8dh&#x2F;zerigo_shutting_down_dns_service&#x2F;). Does anyone have more information on this?<p>Edit to add: the email looks legitimate at first glance, and unlike the one on the Reddit thread does not come from &quot;Rexx.com&quot;. It hasn&#x27;t fallen into Gmail&#x27;s spam box either.
======
StuntPope
Bummer. We (easyDNS) were pursuing the idea of acquiring Zerigo, I guess that
isn't going to happen now....

[https://www.easydns.com/blog/2017/03/14/our-efforts-to-
acqui...](https://www.easydns.com/blog/2017/03/14/our-efforts-to-acquire-
zerigo-have-fallen-through/)

------
squid_ca
There is a link in the email to "view this email as a web page" which
redirects to a page on 8x8.com (the parent company of Zerigo), so I assume
it's legit.

------
limonys
Yes, we had the same email today. Their support email address bounces right
back. One to Sales didn't but I have v low expectations of getting a reply.
Can't find anything on their site or 8x8...

------
Aphataeros
I just called Zerigo's support hotline, they confirmed that Zerigo is EOL with
April 30th. 8x8 (Their parent company) wants to go into a different direction.

------
limonys
Ah, hang on. The link to Amazon Route 53 is bogus...

~~~
qes
Just got this email forwarded to me, and I also got the one from Rexx a while
back. This one looks legit but those URL's in this email are a huge red flag.

